# China Tablet (Windows 10) Bootloop



## Sart97 (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Tablet PC (Jumper EzPad 6) mit Tastatur bei Gearbest bestellt. Das Teil kam dieses Wochenende an und ich hab es natürlich sofort ausgepackt und gestartet.
Windows war schon fertig installiert und ein Benutzerkonto mit dem Namen "Administrator" angelegt. Ich habe dann um etwaige Malware oder Adware zu entfernen über die Windows Einstellungen das Gerät auf den Werkszustand zurück gesetzt.

Seitdem hängt das Tablet im Bootloop mit dem nach jeweils etwa 20 Minuten auftretenden Bluescreen "unmountable_boot_volume". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe schon versucht mit einem Windows Stick die Installation zu reparieren, das schlägt jedoch fehl.
Auch über CMD mit Diskpart konnte ich die Startpartitionseigenschaften nicht ändern, diese stehen auf "read_only"

Das Problem bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows ist, dass ich keine geeigneten Treiber im Internet finde und ohne diese z.B. Touchscreen und WLAN nicht funktionieren würden.
Ein Backup hab ich natürlich vorher auch nicht gemacht...

Ich kann über die Option "ein Systembackup auswählen" auf einen abgespeckten Explorer zugreifen und auch mein Bootlaufwerk und dessen Inhalt ansehen, aber nichts kopieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Treiber, die ich für einen Clean Install von Windows brauche, extrahieren kann?
Oder hat sogar jemand besagtes Tablet selbst und kann mir Treiber, oder ein Backup hochladen?

Bin für jegliche Lösungsvorschläge offen, immer raus damit 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Paul


----------



## fotoman (30. Januar 2017)

Anscheinend ist das EZPad 6 selbst für den Hersteller zu neu, um dafür irgendwas zur Verfügung zu stellen

Jumper bietet (bisher?) wohl nur Datein für das EZPad 4 und 5 an:

Google Ubersetzer

Oder halt hier das Original
深圳市中柏电脑技术有限公司

Den auf Gearbest beschriebenen Reset hast Du vermutlich schon versucht
Jumper EZpad 6 2 in 1 Tablet PC-196.99 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Sonst bleibt wohl nur der Support oder Warten, bis der Hersteller passende Dateien bereit stellt. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man aus einem installierten Windows Treiber wieder so extrahiert, dass sie danach wieder installierbar sind. Mit sehr viel Aufwand mag das u.U. gehen (INF-Dateien und Registry durchforsten, dann alles, was dort verlinkt ist, kopieren und danach hoffen, dass die INF-Datei auch vollstädnig ist.

Für mich war all dies auf meinen 4 Win-Tablets der Grund nach Möglichkeit schon vor der ersten Anmeldung ein komplettes Backup der SSD zu erstellen. Oder zumindest vor der ersten Installation von irgendwas außer dem Backup-Tool.

Alleine, dass dort schon ein Admin-Konto installiert war, hätte mich sehr stutzig gemacht. Normal ist sowas bei anderen Herstellern nicht.


----------



## Sart97 (30. Januar 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Link zur Herstellerseite, die hab ich bei meiner Google-suche nicht gefunden.
Da bleibt mir wohl vorerst nichts anderes übrig, als zu warten, oder meinst du ich sollte mal die Treiber vom Vorgänger probieren? Sollten die nicht gehen, kann ich ja immer noch nen neuen Clean Install von Windows machen. 
Und das mit dem Admin Konto war auch einer meiner Hauptgründe für den Factory reset.


----------



## fotoman (31. Januar 2017)

Sart97 schrieb:


> Da bleibt mir wohl vorerst nichts anderes übrig, als zu warten, oder meinst du ich sollte mal die Treiber vom Vorgänger probieren? Sollten die nicht gehen, kann ich ja immer noch nen neuen Clean Install von Windows machen.


Was sollen Dir die Treiber ohen einen Clean-Install nützen? So, wie ich Dein Posting verstehe, läuft die aktuell "installierte" Version ja nicht stabil. Und wenn Du keine Idee hast, was den Absturz verursacht, dann dürfte es recht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass ausgerechnet nicht vorhandene Treiber für eher unwichtige Systemkomponenten der Grund sind.

Von daher würde ich persönlich:


Backup der gesamten SSD erstellen (z.B. mit Macrium Reflect Bootstick, den man auch auf einem anderen Gerät/PC erstellen kann) 
die Partitionen löschen (geht mir UEFI hoffentlcih noch genauso gefahrlos wie mit einem klassischen BIOS). 
Windows von USB neu installieren (falls Dein Keyboard bei der Installation nicht erkannt wird, halt mit einem USB-Keyboard und USB-Maus 
dann mal sehen, was an HW läuft, was das Windwos-Update (ich habe hier ein paar USB-Lan Adapter rumliegen, zur Not halt per WSUS-Offline) findet und für welche HW im Gerätemanager Treiber fehlen. 
wenn das dann stabil läuft: Image erstellen und mich danach auf die Suche nach den Treibern gehen. U.U. ist die selbe HW verbaut wie im Vorgänger. Da kann man entweder den Treiber einfach probieren (wenn die was taugen, dann meldet der Installer,  dass sie nicht passen) oder im Netz suchen, ob jemand Angaben zur HW der Vorgänger gemacht hat. 
Wenn das alles nicht hilft, bleibt wohl nur noch das Warten oder der Versuch, sich an den Support von Jumper zu wenden.

Zwischenzeitlich (wenn Windows stabil läuft aber keine Treiber aufzutreiben sind) kann man das Tablet immerhin noch als dig. Bidlerrahmen nutzen.


----------



## Sart97 (31. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was sollen Dir die Treiber ohen einen Clean-Install nützen? So, wie ich Dein Posting verstehe, läuft die aktuell "installierte" Version ja nicht stabil. Und wenn Du keine Idee hast, was den Absturz verursacht, dann dürfte es recht unwahrscheinlich sein, dass ausgerechnet nicht vorhandene Treiber für eher unwichtige Systemkomponenten der Grund sind.



Meine Idee war es natürlich erst windows clean zu installieren und dann die Treiber vom Vorgänger da drauf zu machen. Sollte es zu Komplikationen kommen kann ich Windows ja wieder neu installieren. 

Und ich weiß, dass ich nicht booten kann, weil höchstwahrscheinlich die boot.efi beschädigt ist und ich hab herausfinden können, dass das Bootlaufwerk schreibgeschützt ist, was sich allerdings nicht ändern lässt. 

Vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort, so werde ich wahrscheinlich auch verfahren.


----------

